# Suggestion for arca-swiss lens plate for new 100-400 ii



## fotoray (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got my new 100-400 II from Amazon. Contacted RRS about an arca-swiss lens plate specifically for the new 100-400 ii. They do not have specific plans for custom plate and suggested their MPR-113 instead.

 http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4522/.f

I'm interested in other alternatives that would allow me to mount the 100-400 securely on RRS tripod/release clamp via arc-swiss-style mount.

Any suggestions...?


----------



## curby (Dec 16, 2014)

I asked Kirk and RRS about this. Neither have a custom foot replacement with integrated rails ready yet, and they likely wouldn't tell you about future products anyway. Hopefully someone will make one though, but the lens is brand new so it may take some time.

For now, you'll have to (1) get a generic lens plate and (2) badger them to make a custom foot for the lens. The more demand they see, the more likely it is that they'll make one.

BTW are there other companies like Kirk and RRS that make high quality replacement feet? We could request the same of them.


----------



## Freddie (Dec 16, 2014)

*As a temporary fill in...*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Desmond-DPL-100-PL100-100mm-QR-Lens-Plate-Quick-Release-Arca-Swiss-Compatible-/400801148951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d519c3017

I've been using plates from Sunwayfoto for over 18-months and it has served me well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2014)

Besides RRS and Kirk, 4th Generation (they make the Mongoose line of gimbal heads) and Jobu are the other makers of high quality replacement feet that I'd trust.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am using the Kiwifotos plates on my 70-200 F2.8 L IS and 300 F2.8 L IS lenses and cannot fault them. Given that the 100-400 ii extends when zooming I would get a slightly longer plate than the 86mm one I use on my 70-200 - have a look here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KIWIFOTOS-100MM-QUICK-RELEASE-LENS-PLATE-UNIVERSAL-ARCA-SWISS-CANON-LP-100-/171011109531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d10e729b

They fully match the quality of my Wimberley and Kirk plates.


----------



## curby (Dec 17, 2014)

It's great to know who makes generic plates, but who else does decent lens-specific replacement feet with integrated ArcaSwiss rails? Being lighter, more compact, and directly attached to the collar could be great.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 17, 2014)

My 100-400 will be here in a few days -- I have several plates, and will test each one -- and let you know if any work well.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a standard 80mm plate on my 100-400 v1 and it is sufficient for all my bodies (non 1-series). It happens to be made by Henjar Photo, but any arca plate of the correct length will do equally well. The Kiwi suggested by johnf3f on ebay is a good deal. If you need it quicker than 2-5 weeks, you can pay a couple dollars more and get one from Amazon. I have RRS, Kirk, Kiwi, etc, lens plates and they are all functionally identical.

http://www.amazon.com/Rainbowimaging-L100100MM-Release-Compact-Olympus/dp/B003SX7YW8/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1418778195&sr=1-3-fkmr1&keywords=113mm+arca+plate


----------



## dolina (Dec 17, 2014)

I think they'll make a replacement foot soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

I like to use a bit longer plate than a custom one, that gives me more ability to balance a lens, considering that I may have one or two TC's mounted. That new foot seems pretty short to me, I'll compare them and look closer tomorrow. I use low cost generic plates for the few times I do not handhold the lens.

With that easily replaceable foot, I'd expect to see a lot of third party feet with integral AS mounts. I might go for something like that if the price is reasonable.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

dolina said:


> I think they'll make a replacement foot soon.



Might need a replacement lens for that foot if one doesn't attach it securely. That part bothers me a bit. I'd like to hear from others how secure that is.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > I think they'll make a replacement foot soon.
> ...


 
The foot appears to be secure, as far as not coming off, the thumb wheel seems to have detents which prevent it from rotating on its own, and it becomes very noticeably wobbly when the screw is backed off but the lens is still held securely, it just has obvious play in the mounting. Even then, the screw will not back off on its own. Of course, someone will manage to do it, fools are just to clever to outsmart. 

What I did notice is that I had to tighten it, wobble it, tighten again, and repeat 2-3 times to get it to the point where I could not detect any play. I did not like that. I don't want a lens foot that allows for any play in the lens. I may keep it tight and never remove it if it ever becomes a issue.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Yeah that would be an issue for anyone taking a long exposure photograph or astrophoto time exposure. Any movement would really mess up the shot. I thought possible the nub after the foot was removed could be used but the manual says not to and that permanent damage could result. But I'm sure someone will try that too.


----------



## raptor3x (Dec 17, 2014)

curby said:


> It's great to know who makes generic plates, but who else does decent lens-specific replacement feet with integrated ArcaSwiss rails? Being lighter, more compact, and directly attached to the collar could be great.



Sunwayfoto actually does make lens specific replacement feet with integrated arcaswiss rails as well.


----------



## curby (Dec 17, 2014)

I found two replacement feet, both for the 400/600/800mm lenses. Hopefully they can extend the range!


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 17, 2014)

A little surprising to me that manufacturers of these big teles don't provide an OEM A/S-compatible foot, or even groove standard feed and then include a flush-mounted tripod screw bushing to cover all bases. Seems like a disconnect there.

Anyway, I'm using a Markins PL-55 plate for my 100-400 mk1 and I like it a lot. It's tough, thin, just a bit longer than the tripod collar foot, and has a no-slip back lip. That plate is generic so would probably work for the mk2 as well.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> A little surprising to me that manufacturers of these big teles don't provide an OEM A/S-compatible foot, or even groove standard feed and then include a flush-mounted tripod screw bushing to cover all bases. Seems like a disconnect there.
> 
> Anyway, I'm using a Markins PL-55 plate for my 100-400 mk1 and I like it a lot. It's tough, thin, just a bit longer than the tripod collar foot, and has a no-slip back lip. That plate is generic so would probably work for the mk2 as well.



Probobly patent and licensing issues. I wouldn't be surprised though if canon came out with an entirely new foot design for which they held the patent.


----------



## mr_hyde (Dec 17, 2014)

I was using the Hejnar quick release plate for the MKI.

http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23_39&products_id=99

It does also fit on the MKII if you place the rear side to the front of the lens mounting plate.

It is a little bit longer but should work for now.


----------



## curby (Dec 17, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, can anyone with the lens unscrew the foot and take a shot of the mating surfaces of the foot and the collar? I'm wondering how they interlock, etc.

More generally, it's a bit of a shame that the stock foot is ramped/curved in the back. A flat profile would allow the use of longer QR plates with antitwist "lips" to be oriented in either direction.

Getting a little offtopic, I *would* be surprised if Canon wanted to get into the QR plate/clamp world. It seems like further fragmentation that wouldn't be of much use to customers or to them, in a niche that they don't have much current interest in. I mean Canon doesn't even show their own tripods in their product photos: http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/product-accessories/eos-digital-slr-camera-accessories/eos-tripods-other-accessories/eos-rain-cover-medium-erc-e4m

I'd much rather them work on sensor tech than on support products!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

curby said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone with the lens unscrew the foot and take a shot of the mating surfaces of the foot and the collar? I'm wondering how they interlock, etc.
> 
> More generally, it's a bit of a shame that the stock foot is ramped/curved in the back. A flat profile would allow the use of longer QR plates with antitwist "lips" to be oriented in either direction.
> 
> ...



You don't need a plate with the anti swivel nubs. Looks like you can just add a second screw to the bottom plate


----------



## JimS (Dec 18, 2014)

I phoned Really Right Stuff also yesterday. The person I spoke to said that their generic MPR-113 plate "works well" (as previously reported). He said that one needed to use the MPR-C optional flange at the FRONT of the plate (that he said always has come with the plate even if I never remember receiving one!). I commented that both the rear and front of the Canon lens foot curve up so there is no right angle to set against any flange. He said that he had a 100-400 mk II in front of him and it worked fine. I remain skeptical..

Whether or not Canon ever makes its own lens plate or foot that is A/S compatible, it seems strange to me that the current design of the lens foot seems so lens plate unfriendly.


----------



## curby (Dec 18, 2014)

All the more reason for someone to step up and actually make an aftermarket replacement. They can even fix the wobbling of the standard foot mentioned in this thread (and in the lens instruction manual).

East Wind Photography mentioned that you can add a second screw. If this means that the standard foot actually has two holes for screws, then that's even better than an anti-twist flange, as the plate's bolted to the foot in two locations.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2014)

JimS said:


> I commented that both the rear and front of the Canon lens foot curve up so there is no right angle to set against any flange.



One of the white zooms that I no longer own, I'm pretty sure it was the 28-300, had a tripod foot which did not have a right angle at the back. Lens plates from both Wimberley and RRS anti-twist nubs worked fine.


----------



## fotoray (Dec 18, 2014)

I started this topic and have since bought an Induro Quick Release Plate PL70 for my new 100-400 ii. It is Arca-Swiss mount and matches the length of the lens tripod foot bottom surface and has anti-twist flange. No overhang. When attached with the flange to the front, everything seems to be mounted securely without any twist. Price was $35, including Allen wrench. 

Seems like a good long-term solution, unless RRS, Kirk, etc may come up with custom-made version. Hard to imagine it would be better than the Induro PL70. 

http://www.indurogear.com/products/head-accessories/arca-swiss-compatible-qr-system-induro.aspx


----------



## fotoray (Dec 18, 2014)

curby said:


> All the more reason for someone to step up and actually make an aftermarket replacement. They can even fix the wobbling of the standard foot mentioned in this thread (and in the lens instruction manual).
> 
> East Wind Photography mentioned that you can add a second screw. If this means that the standard foot actually has two holes for screws, then that's even better than an anti-twist flange, as the plate's bolted to the foot in two locations.



Unfortunately, the standard tripod mount for the 100-400 ii has only one hole for screw mount. It would've been nice...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

fotoray said:


> curby said:
> 
> 
> > All the more reason for someone to step up and actually make an aftermarket replacement. They can even fix the wobbling of the standard foot mentioned in this thread (and in the lens instruction manual).
> ...



I'd like to see someone post a close up of the bottom of the foot. The main 1/4-20 threaded hole is meant to support the lens. The hole in front is used just to keep it from twisting with a second screw. I've not seen this foot up close but in previous builds that front hole was for a second screw to prevent twisting only.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> I'd like to see someone post a close up of the bottom of the foot. The main 1/4-20 threaded hole is meant to support the lens. The hole in front is used just to keep it from twisting with a second screw. I've not seen this foot up close but in previous builds that front hole was for a second screw to prevent twisting only.



What 'previous builds' are you talking about? The image above doesn't show the hole in front as threaded, which means it's not for a screw. Rather, it looks like a smooth hole for the anti-twist pin found on camcorder/video tripod heads/plates. The EOS M EF Mount Adapter has a similar base on it's tripod foot:







Here's a camcorder plate (the RRS B26 which I use on my EF Mount Adapter and on my Vixia HF M41) that attaches to it:






Obviously, a standard plate without that anti-twist pin would attach as well. But, you can't just 'add a screw', the plate would have to have the pin. Most camcorder plates, and all of the Arca Swiss-type ones I know of, are short (too short for the 100-400 foot if you want freedom to balance it). The only long camcorder plate I've run across is by Manfrotto, and it's a proprietary design for one of their proprietary clamp styles.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2014)

here is the foot


----------



## East Wind Photography (Dec 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see someone post a close up of the bottom of the foot. The main 1/4-20 threaded hole is meant to support the lens. The hole in front is used just to keep it from twisting with a second screw. I've not seen this foot up close but in previous builds that front hole was for a second screw to prevent twisting only.
> ...



No the point isn't to thread a screw in there. Hell that would really muck it up.. The idea is to use it as a set screw so it won't twist. You set the screw in place and just tighten the main screw that has the threaded insert. That's how I've used other large lenses in the past.

Anyway I like the idea of putting the plates with the nubs in the front, not the back. I wonder if the nubs fit up under the front overhang?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> No the point isn't to thread a screw in there. Hell that would really muck it up.. The idea is to use it as a set screw so it won't twist. You set the screw in place and just tighten the main screw that has the threaded insert. That's how I've used other large lenses in the past.



The big Canon lenses have two threaded holes on the tripod foot (one is 1/4", the other is 3/8"). The long RRS and Wimberley plates for them come with two screws. I don't know of any other Canon tripod foot, except the EF-M adapter and now the 100-400 II, that has the camcorder-style anti-twist pin hole.


----------



## Freddie (Dec 19, 2014)

*Wonder what a second replacement foot might cost*

Probably not more than a replacement foot from one of the vendors like RRS or Kirk. Buy a new foot and cut the original to work better with normal plates. Speaking of RRS or Kirk, they will probably be making that specific plate pretty quick. This is a high-volume sales item I think.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Anyway I like the idea of putting the plates with the nubs in the front, not the back. I wonder if the nubs fit up under the front overhang?


 
Definitely a serviceable solution, however, in a "reversed" position, a longer plate would not fit. This is a 9cm plate and there is ~1cm between plate and vertical grip of body.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2014)

apologies for the IQ...using my cell phone.


----------



## curby (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, folks. Seems like you could even keep the thumbwheel and the piece with all the lugs and four screws ... just undo the screws and put the (anticipated) replacement foot on. If there's threadlock involved you'd have to be careful not to damage the screws while loosening them.

A bit offtopic, but does anyone know what the maximum diameter of the lens hood is?


----------



## fotoray (Dec 19, 2014)

curby said:


> Thanks for the pics, folks. Seems like you could even keep the thumbwheel and the piece with all the lugs and four screws ... just undo the screws and put the (anticipated) replacement foot on. If there's threadlock involved you'd have to be careful not to damage the screws while loosening them.
> 
> A bit offtopic, but does anyone know what the maximum diameter of the lens hood is?



the max outside diameter is at front of the hood - 4-3/8 inches.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 23, 2014)

Just saw in a separate thread that RSS is supposed to be coming out with a lens specific replacement foot in January. I do not know how to cross reference that post, sorry.


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 23, 2014)

Oben # QR-20 ($ 23?) fits V.2 perfectly. Tight fit, use coin or Allen wrench -- It's on mine now -- B&H has them, Adorama does not stock Oben far as I can tell. Also has holes for adjustment, and one for pinning in place so no sideways wiggle ... very nice plate, solid.


----------



## curby (Dec 23, 2014)

@DanoPhoto do you remember the title of the post and/or the subforum it was in? I wouldn't mind doing some searching but I don't know what to search for. Thanks!


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 23, 2014)

Here you go...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24127.0


----------



## c.d.embrey (Dec 23, 2014)

I've used *Wimberley* Arca-Swiss plates on Canon 100-400 MK1, 400DO (also w/1.4x) and 400 f/2.8 (also w/1.4x and 2x) They make several sizes for the various Big Whites. Here's the chart http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-main.cfm The chart also covers Nikon, Leica, Minolta, etc, etc.

I've used them with Wimberley II and Acratech heads. These heads work well with RRS L-plates, so I see no reason that the plates wouldn't work with an RRS head (*screw clamp, not lever clamp*). For really BIG lenses like the 400mm f/2.8, nothing works better than a Wimberley gimbal.

BTW Acratech makes an *adjustable* Quick Release Locking Lever Clamp http://www.acratech.net/categories/quick-release-clamps.html that will work with any Arca-Swiss style plate. I have clamps from RRS, Wimberley and Acratech, and all of them use *Screw Clamps.*


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 26, 2014)

For those that are interested...received this e-mail form RRS...


"Thank you for contacting us about this new lens. We are in the process of designing a replacement foot for the lens and should have a preorder up on the website in the coming weeks. Please feel free to check back for updates."


----------



## fotoray (Dec 29, 2014)

I see that RRS now has a link to lens plate for 100-400 ii

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM/

Beware that this is a "make-do" lens plate until custom made one becomes available. 

This is the same "lens plate" (the MPR-113 Rail) recommended to me when I first called RRS and posted this topic.

If a "make-do" lens plate is OK with you, it should "make do". We must all wait for custom make version.


----------



## fotoray (Jan 29, 2015)

fotoray said:


> I see that RRS now has a link to lens plate for 100-400 ii
> 
> http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM/
> 
> ...



RRS now shows pre-order for foot replacement for the 100-400 II. Called LCF-54 for $100. See http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM/


----------



## curby (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update! Hopefully they post pics and final pricing/shipping date soon.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 29, 2015)

fotoray said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > I see that RRS now has a link to lens plate for 100-400 ii
> ...


I am going to order this new one from RSS but until them I am making the RSS L84 work.


----------



## fotoray (Feb 2, 2015)

fotoray said:


> fotoray said:
> 
> 
> > I see that RRS now has a link to lens plate for 100-400 ii
> ...




RRS now shows a limited number of pictures of the LCF-54 priced at $95. Available for pre-order, but lacking overview and spec links. See http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM/LCF-54-for-Canon-100-400mm-IS-II-USM.html


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks, I am going to order now that I see it.


----------



## curby (Feb 2, 2015)

If anyone jumps on the RRS option, please post your thoughts specifically with how well the foot mates to the collar. Specifically, does it suffer as much, or more, from issues like these:



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What I did notice is that I had to tighten it, wobble it, tighten again, and repeat 2-3 times to get it to the point where I could not detect any play. I did not like that. I don't want a lens foot that allows for any play in the lens. I may keep it tight and never remove it if it ever becomes a issue.



P.S. it seems it attaches via a hex/allen wrench, so it's not exactly a "field-expedient" attachment. The "keep it tight and never remove it" method might be the default anyway!


----------



## curby (Feb 3, 2015)

Kirk's got one too!

http://www.kirkphoto.com/CANON_EF_100-400mm_f_4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM.html

Cheaper, possibly lower profile (shorter neck, thicker foot), possibly shorter rail length, skeletonized body, same-height orientation nubs around collar-mating screw. Non-tool-less attachment like RRS. Possibly less comfortable to hold due to sharp edges. More specs but only renders, no product photos.


----------



## fotoray (Feb 20, 2015)

RRS is now accepting orders for a arca-swiss foot replacement for the new 100-400 II

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/EF-100-400mm-f-4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM/LCF-54-for-Canon-100-400mm-IS-II-USM.html


----------



## DanoPhoto (Feb 28, 2015)

Has anyone received theirs yet? I will be ordering this weekend.


----------



## curby (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah I'd love to get some impressions of the RRS and Kirk options so I know what to get.


----------



## curby (Apr 1, 2015)

DanoPhoto said:


> Has anyone received theirs yet? I will be ordering this weekend.





curby said:


> Yeah I'd love to get some impressions of the RRS and Kirk options so I know what to get.



Bump!


----------

